# MMR 2008 Electric Challenge



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

For entry form
http://molzermoweryracing.com/images/raceprograms/08entryform.jpg

This is a excellent MINI spec program, You must run the spec motor and a 5 cell nimmh pack.


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Entry List to date, will be updated often 

1/18 Spec 
Allan Pfromm 
Andrew Mowery 
Conner Pfromm 
DJ Joint 
Joe Zaire 
Justin Olson 
Phil Olmon
Scott Wyberg 


1/12th Stock 
Conner Pfromm 
Kevin Olson
Mike Mowery 
Phil Olmon 
Scott Wyberg 

1/12th SS 
Andrew Mowery 
Jari Taskila 
Joe Zaire 
Justin Olson 
Scott Beamish

1/10th Stock 
Allan Pfromm 
Conner Pfromm
Mike Mowery 

1/10th SS 
Allan Pfromm 
Andrew Mowery 
Jari Taskila


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Entry List to date, will be updated often 

1/18 Spec 
Allan Pfromm 
Andrew Mowery 
Conner Pfromm 
DJ Joint 
Jared Mowery
Joe Zaire 
Justin Olson 
Mike Burk
Malcolm McInnis
Molly McInnis
Phil Olmon
Scott Wyberg 


1/12th Stock 
Conner Pfromm 
Kevin Olson
Mike Mowery 
Phil Olmon 
Scott Wyberg 

1/12th SS 
Andrew Mowery 
Jari Taskila 
Joe Zaire 
Justin Olson 
Scott Beamish

1/10th Stock 
Allan Pfromm 
Conner Pfromm
Mike Burk
Mike Mowery 

1/10th SS 
Allan Pfromm 
Andrew Mowery 
Jari Taskila


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

What chassis is legal for the spec race?


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

chassis is open, any 18th and we allow the recoil also. the motor is spec you must run the associated 21210 motor, and you can only run 5 nimmh cells.


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Team Associated Electronics has Stepped up and joined as a Event Sponsor. 

Adding to the Door Prizes with A RTR TC4 and Some great AE Team Apparel.


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Entry List to date, will be updated often 

1/18 Spec 
Allan Pfromm 
Andrew Mowery 
Conner Pfromm 
DJ Joint 
Jared Mowery
Joe Zaire 
Justin Olson 
Mike Burk
Malcolm McInnis
Molly McInnis
Phil Olmon
Scott Wyberg 


1/12th Stock 
Conner Pfromm 
Kevin Olson
Mike Mowery 
Phil Olmon 
Scott Wyberg 

1/12th SS 
Andrew Mowery 
Cary Beck 
Joe Zaire 
Justin Olson 
Scott Beamish
Tony Block
Mark O'Brien

1/10th Stock 
Allan Pfromm 
Conner Pfromm
Mike Burk
Mike Mowery 

1/10th SS 
Allan Pfromm 
Andrew Mowery 
Mark O'Brien

Trans Am
Allan Pfromm
Conner Pfromm


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

ok we started putting the info in the computer. 

Please check the info and send us corrections so we can get all items fixed.

http://www.jlapracemanager.com/cgi-bin/JLapViewResults.asp?WHERE=Molzer&DATE=04_20_2008


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Track is up
rack is up.
















Track is up


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

12th ss video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_n6nU4Onqc
the corner failure main for stock 12th.
Poor jess getting the under instead of the over.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z13tWlOuZcU


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

vid from challenge
http://youtube.com/watch?v=KmteYxTJgac


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks Good !!! That is alot of foam


----------

